# Holden Roofing Youth Hunt/ Toy Run Auction



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Holden Roofing is offering a youth cull hunt* for one whitetail buck during the 2012-2013 regular deer season. *Youth must be 6-16 years old and accomanied by their legal guardian.* *The hunt will take place on the Holden Roofing pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch in Maverick co. Texas.* There is no guaranties of any harvest but odds are good :wink:. The guide will determine wich buck is harvested on this hunt. The hunt includes 2 evenings and one morning hunt or 2 mornings and one evening hunt all to be taken in one trip. It also includes guide, lodging, transportation to and from stand, field dressing the harvest, food and drinks. The ranch is just under 15000 acres and lots of game, it is not unusual to see 75-100 bucks a day depending on the time of year.. Even though this is a cull hunt you can expect at any time to see a free range/ low fence buck standing in front of you that could score in the 200"+ B&C range so bring your camera ! The ranch has no introduced genetics and has consistantly produced yearly top winners of multiple South Texas deer contest... The youth could also have a chance at wild hogs, javalina, coyotes, and bobcat. The hunt is once again for one youth and one guardian space is limmited... We are booking management hunts now and this hunt will be booked one week in advance do to room and avaliblity... We love having youth hunter at the ranch and really enjoyed having the youngsters down last season from here on 2cool...* Lets get the bidding started and help out some kids less fortunate than our own !* Thanks everyone in advance for your bids I don't think I forgot anything :smile:... Oh ya Big Pappa said if we book this on a weekend that meets his schedual he would guid the hunt !!! Thanks Big Pappa and Ill post some more pics up soon..._* This hunt may not be traded or sold and has no cash value and is being donated to benefit the Toy Run we reserve the right to turn down any bid. Here are photos of 3-2cooler youngsters ! *_*This auction ends October 31, 2012 at 12:00 Noon and bids must be place here on this thread on the blue water board Checks must clear before the hunt!!!!  ... Lets raise some money and buy some TOYS !!!Thanks Brett Holden, Holden Roofing Inc. 



*


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*sick.....*

Sick pics B......take a check?


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW just another act of kindness!!! You da man!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Awww heck. I think $500 ought to be a good round number to get started. :biggrin:

:cheers:


Thanks again for everything you do brother!!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

$600.00


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice pics! Can't wait for my boys hunt from the seminar! He's sooo excited.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Another awesome gesture of helping out those in need!!!! With you helping out kids with Toys some lucky kid is going to hunt some rally nice pastures and have a trip of a lifetime!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

$700


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

$900 bid for a co-worker. Great job as always from Brett Holden.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

$1000


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

$1100


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

$1200


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

I didn't know until now is that the real Santa Clause's named is Brett...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I just want to take the podium for a minute to express our sincere thanks for what Brett is doing for the kids. Every year we count on good people to help us satisfy the growing need at the Adopt-An-Angel program. When they told me they have 10 counties in line asking for toys this year I was doubtful we could do it. Last year we served 7 Texas counties and that was a tough task for all of us. Now I am a bit more optimistic.

Now I see some of our more well-known celebrities (pardon me Brett) offering such exciting donations and he wasn't even concerned if it was something he could deduct or not. He said he wanted to help the kids no matter what. That told me what kind of person Brett is and I personally wish to thank him for this. Bid what you can, and then a little more folks. A lot of children will have a very special day (maybe the only one all year for them) because of what you all do.

Thanks Brett
Jerry


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Let me add a Little Bit Here*

Most animals on Hunts I've been on and scored in the Field have "GROUND GROWAGE" after they get ground checked. If my youngest daughter was under 17, and knowing who the Guide is, I'd be bidding a minimum $3,000.00. I promise if Brett is behind this hunt, and it benifits Children, Your kid will have a Hunt of a Lifetime....So lets all remember who this is for. I'll be down there in two weeks picking out a great Animal for the winner.

PS: get the winning kid in EVERY Deer contest you can enter them in... TRUST ME on that.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Most animals on Hunts I've been on and scored in the Field have "GROUND GROWAGE" after they get ground checked. If my youngest daughter was under 17, and knowing who the Guide is, I'd be bidding a minimum $3,000.00. I promise if Brett is behind this hunt, and it benifits Children, Your kid will have a Hunt of a Lifetime....So lets all remember who this is for. I'll be down there in two weeks picking out a great Animal for the winner.
> 
> PS: get the winning kid in EVERY Deer contest you can enter them in... TRUST ME on that.


Thanks Guys !!! I can't make any promises but we will do our best to find them a nice one ! Here is a pic 2 of the youth hunters fathers sent me a couple of weeks ago from the Cola Blanca Big Buck Contest







.... We look forward to having the youngsters again this season !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## fasteddie (Dec 2, 2005)

$2000


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*I Remember Lance*










The Young Man on the right Is Named Lance. The Wife & I had the Pleasure of meeting him and his Father Last year. The young man had a Smile on his Face the Entire weekend and he was Still Shaking with Excitement from his Hunt. The Only time he wasn't shaking, was when he was Squeezing the Trigger. Ice man behind the rifle...Ice man..


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

How awesome was that for the young man! Wow - wish I was under 16 again and could do this!!! Great offer Brett!

T-BONE


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Kudos to you for doing this again; it is most appreciated by all.

TH


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

As always, the 2cool family kicks tail. Wish I could make the glue run this year, sounds like a blast. Everyone have a great time and stay dry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Cool deal Brett! Getting Kids hooked on hunting is crucial for the survival of our sport. It's a good opportunity for a good cause!


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

$2,500


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue N' Brew said:


> $2,500


Ol Matagorda boys getting in on the bidding !! :work:


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Fine job Brett!!! You are an inspiration!!!


----------



## RED SNAP (Jul 22, 2009)

donaken said:


> Sick pics B......take a check?


3 grand and Im bringing Franklins 
:cheers:


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

AWESOME:texasflag


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Brett,
Again truly a great thing you are doing, I would bid but my lil guy is a bit young, give him three years and let the bidding begin!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Good going Brett,:texasflag

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dlbpjb said:


> Brett,
> Again truly a great thing you are doing, I would bid but my lil guy is a bit young, give him three years and let the bidding begin!


Your welcome down there at the ranch anytime my brother! It was a pleasure meeting and fishing with you this summer our little ones will be ready for the deer hunt about the same time ! Let's keep the bids coming we need to buy some toys !!!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

awesome once again Brett


----------



## RRR Gunrest (Oct 1, 2012)

RRR Gunrest will throw in some free Gunrest for the winners also!

Check us out on the web

Awesome deal Brett is doing here!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*pics*

Man if I let Lane see those pics, he would quit 5th grade and start walking to eaglepass so he would be thereby opening day! I am sure he would highjack my checkbook as well.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> Man if I let Lane see those pics, he would quit 5th grade and start walking to eaglepass so he would be thereby opening day! I am sure he would highjack my checkbook as well.


 Make him a good Christmas Present... We need some more bids !!!* Lets buy some toys !!! Bid is at $3,000.00 now...*
Brett Holden


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

3100


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Shark attack yall boys got some horns on that ranch!! That place looks like a buck petting zoo. What an awesome opportunity for someone. Great cause and great generosity!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*WOW*

:brew2:All i can say is wow! Ive hunted really good country since 04' & this is a truley impressive place. Whoever ends up going hunting with ahab, is........officially.......ruined!!!!!:brew2:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wompam said:


> :brew2:All i can say is wow! Ive hunted really good country since 04' & this is a truley impressive place. Whoever ends up going hunting with ahab, is........officially.......ruined!!!!!:brew2:


 Thanks Bro ... We need some more toys !!! Lets keep the bidding going and get these kids some Christmas toys !!! Capt. Ahab PS. Here is one we watched from one of the stands yesterday eve


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks Bro ... We need some more toys !!! Lets keep the bidding going and get these kids some Christmas toys !!! Capt. Ahab PS. Here is one we watched from one of the stands yesterday eve


For real?!?!? If I hadn't already bought a hunt here with my boy at the sword seminar, I would be all over this!!!

I think I am more excited to get out there than my boy is now! Talk about creating memories for a lifetime with your kids. You can't put a price on that!! :wink: This is a win win no matter how you look at it. You get to create a forever memory with your kid while the money goes to helping kids. I love every aspect of this hunt!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have another add on to the hunt !!! Peggy at "Circle V" in Carrizo Springs just add a *free entry for the youth hunter* on this trip to the *"Los Cuernos De Tejas deer contest* !!! Here is a link to the contest *http://loscuernos.com/* Thanks again Peggy and everyone from Circle V for donating the entry ! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab *Lets get the bids rolling for the kiddos !!!!! Its Toy Time ! The Bid is at $3100.00 now a few days left ! 



*


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd be in for sure if I still had a youth hunter. My daughter turned 17 about 3 months ago. Would love to look at the deer on your place, you have some special animals.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

PortATrout said:


> I'd be in for sure if I still had a youth hunter. My daughter turned 17 about 3 months ago. Would love to look at the deer on your place, you have some special animals.


Thanks you my brother ! You have some really great deer on your place your self... Lets keep the bids coming!!! We are taking the youth hunt next Saturday that won the bid at the Swordfish Seminar and looking forward to this hunt soon after.. *This looks like the best year we have had on the ranch in the last 10 years as far as the deer go and can't wait to get the youngster down there to hunt thier South Texas Muy Grande !!! Lets keep the bidding going !!! BlueN' Brew has the bid now at 3100.00  Capt. Ahab*


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I thought I would share a photo from the blind today that Bret sent me!! This hunt is going to be an adventure that one lucky youngster will get to go on!! Good luck to all bidding I want to say thanks for the help with the kids in need I know they will greatly appreciate it!! 
Brett, Jerry, Bill and all you guys and gals involved are top notch with this act of generosity!! So many kids at Christmas will now have a reason to smile!!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## PortATrout (Aug 15, 2005)

FISH TAILS said:


> I thought I would share a photo from the blind today that Bret sent me!! This hunt is going to be an adventure that one lucky youngster will get to go on!! Good luck to all bidding I want to say thanks for the help with the kids in need I know they will greatly appreciate it!!
> Brett, Jerry, Bill and all you guys and gals involved are top notch with this act of generosity!! So many kids at Christmas will now have a reason to smile!!:cheers::cheers:


Somebody is going to miss a heck of a deal here if you don't step up and bid on this item. A hunt like this is easily worth $5,000 when you consider the type of deer that he lets these kiddos shoot. Come on guys, get this thing rolling for the kids.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Thank You Brett and Bidders on This Hunt*

I just wanted to say "thank you" to Brett and to all who have been bidding on this great hunting opportunity to help the central Texas coast kids in need.

Marie Hawes, one of the Port O'Connor Community Fund volunteers, called me last week to confirm the number of kids she thinks we will need to support this year. Her estimate is that it will be well over 1,200 kids. Just in case you are wondering, last year we were able to support 7 agencies and one family in need. Here is the breakdown of agencies and kids that were supported:

Adopt An Angel 56
Bluebonnet Ranch 35
Port Lavaca Harbor (women and children's shelter) 200
Brown Santa / Port Lavaca Sheriff's Dept 500
Foster Care for Calhoun and Jackson Counties 150
American Red Cross 100
Seadrift School 80
Family in Victoria area whose home burned down just before Christmas 6

*Grand Total - 1,127 children helped in 2011*. Keep in mind that there is no overhead cost and no administrative cost associated with our efforts. 100% of the funds are used to buy toys for the kids in need. Marie also says that there are several additional agencies that have already contacted her about receiving toys this year.

Every year for the past 9 years our 2Coolers and others have so generously stepped up and helped out. If you're still undecided about how you can best help us, please put in a bid or continue bidding on this great hunting opportunity or on some of the other great auction items on a separate thread. If that is not your thing then consider donating some toys or money directly to one of the Toy Run organizers. No matter how you help, we appreciate it. Thank you again Brett and all bidders for your generosity.

Captain Bill


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen deer that nice!!! I wonder if I can pass for 16 years old.......


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

CAT TALES said:


> I don't think I've ever seen deer that nice!!! I wonder if I can pass for 16 years old.......


Probably...........HAHAHA


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

How do i proceed?


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Blue n Brew! Who is the lucky kid?!


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

my 9 yo daughter. She will be thrilled and do a good job!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Man... That's gonna be awesome for both of you!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Blue N' Brew said:


> my 9 yo daughter. She will be thrilled and do a good job!


Congrats !!!! Looking forward to this one my brother... Getting poor Internet service here at the ranch... Pm me you number-and let ding that little girl a deer! We are taking a youth 2cooler ion the morning on a hunt we donated at the swordfish seminar ... Odds are looking good seeing lots of monsters !!! Can't wait to get talk down here... I'll try to get someone to post a pic in the morning if we find this young man his buck! See y'all soon and thanks for bidding ! Brett Holden


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

On behalf of everyone at the Adopt-An-Angel program and the Toy Run officers we wish to thank Brett Holden for his wonderful generosity. This man consistently steps up to the plate when the chips are down for others. It is said that the only thing we take out of this life are the "good" things we have done for others. If that is so then Brett will have to take a big bag with him when he goes.

It has been mentioned that we never get to see any of the children we help. This is not like many of the toy runs where you show up at a decked Christmas tree with gifts and the children unwrap them in front of you. Instead, we simply deliver them to the program and they distribute them to the agencies responsible for the children. Just the thought that a child is being raised by an "agency" makes me shudder but I try to keep in mind that it is better than what they had at home. Knowing the horror that many of these kids have experienced is enough to keep me delivering what I can each year. You have all helped me toward this goal and my heart goes out to you.

God bless you all.
Jerry


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Blue N' Brew said:


> my 9 yo daughter. She will be thrilled and do a good job!


Brother, I will tell you that your little girl is fixing to be in for a treat! We just got back last night, and I cannot put into words how amazing this past weekend was. Amazing deer, amazing food, and amazing people. I think my son may be ruined for life! If Brett heard it once, he heard it 100 times.... Can I shoot that one, is that one old enough, what about that one? They will stop at nothing to make sure your girl has a great time and gets a great deer!


----------



## Ms.BlindDate (Jun 19, 2012)

*First Buck*



broadonrod said:


> Congrats !!!! Looking forward to this one my brother... Getting poor Internet service here at the ranch... Pm me you number-and let ding that little girl a deer! We are taking a youth 2cooler ion the morning on a hunt we donated at the swordfish seminar ... Odds are looking good seeing lots of monsters !!! Can't wait to get talk down here... I'll try to get someone to post a pic in the morning if we find this young man his buck! See y'all soon and thanks for bidding ! Brett Holden


What a fantastic weekend, here are a couple of pictures of his buck. You can see by the huge smile on his face that he is one HAPPY young man. You could not of picked a better place to take your daughter for her first deer hunt. She is going to have a blast.


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

Still dont know where to send payment. Need someone to contact me on this.
Thanks, Chance


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

PM sent for payment.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a great buck....even for a grown man!!! Way to go guys!!!


----------

